# womens self-defense



## Peg Strain (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Everybody...

Great Forum! I was searching for info/posts on women's self defense, or women's martial arts (just particular interests of mine)  

I was suprised not to have any matches...have there been threads I can't find? Thanks for the response...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2002)

The few mentions I've seen have been mixed in with other bits.  I wouldn't mind setting up a forum to cover those issues, especially now since we are having more ladies visiting.

So, what's everyone think?  Should we set up a forum to cover the womens issues in the arts?

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 27, 2002)

> So, what's everyone think?  Should we set up a forum to cover the womens issues in the arts?



It would be nice Kaith.  Not just for we women to have a place to post, but also for the guys to see what our concerns, questions, and opinions are and either help out or maybe learn something too.  

Dot


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 28, 2002)

Sure Dot, like we don't get the ladies opinions anyways.:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 28, 2002)

I think it leads to a segragation mentality. If women have concerns they should post them alonside with any other concerns that anyone might have. People for the most part will not see them unless they look in that forum when these issues should be brought out into the face of everyday conversation. if you want to play "I'm just a girl and I have special needs," then by all means do so but I think it's detrimental to your gender.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2002)

I have mixed feelings. On the one hand I agree with *GouRonin* that it can lead to an unfortunate segregation mentality--think what a loss it would be for the rest of the board if the Women's Self-Defense forum became the principal palce where women on the board posted--but on the other hand there are clear issues specific to self-defense for women, children, the police, the military, the disabled, etc. Put me down as undecided but leaning towards "Give the people what they want" (in this case, a forum to discuss certain issues of interest to them).


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 28, 2002)

Gou has a good point, _Though I hate to admit it_, there really isn't a need to separate the discussions on a site like this, because there is something for everyone.

Would probably be the better Idea to post generally and have everyone put their 2 cents in.   _{10 cents for us Canadians  Eh!!}_ 

Okay as the fickle female that I am I switch my vote to NO for a womans section.

Dot


----------



## DWright (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree that we shouldn't segregate the sexes on Martial Arts
techniques, training, dedication, etc., but a "womens Martial Arts Issues" might be a good area for us (women) to discuss female
only Martial Arts related topics.  

Not excluding the male population from the discussion, but placing the discussions in a more appropriate forum.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2002)

Well ladies, we set one up, so, tis all yours.  

:asian:


----------

